# Microphone problems, G5



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 10, 2005)

anyone know why my microphone slot doesn't work (dual 1.8 G5) - i've tried different microphones, and all the related settings i could find. is my mac broken?


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 12, 2005)

Have you gone to the Sound panel in System Preferences? You need to tell the machine that you are using something different from the default. 

Some mics come with software. Have you installed that?


----------



## h_sotnicam (May 31, 2005)

Marjor Burns... Did you discover what the problem was?

I have never had to use the microphone input, and I have had my Mac for over a year. Also a Dual 1.8., 160MB 1.5 GB OS 10.4.1


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 1, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> anyone know why my microphone slot doesn't work (dual 1.8 G5) - i've tried different microphones, and all the related settings i could find. is my mac broken?



There is nothing wrong with it. I believe that you are using the line-in plug. Is that correct? I say this because most people do not understand that it is not a microphone jack. It is a line-in jack so you need something with power behind it. You would be better off buying a USB microphone.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 1, 2005)

ah....  why is it not a microphone slot? it seems a bit short-sighted...


----------

